# Removing stock head unit - 99 R34



## juquam (Dec 3, 2004)

I'm stuck on this!?!??
Does any know how to remove the stock head unit from an R34?
I just brought a sweet MP3 HU and am trying to take the old shitter-of-a-head unit out.

I've worked my way down from the climate control system... couldn't figure out how to get to the DIN bracket.

Also tried removing some of the paneling (gear shift etc)... couldn't seem to get there that way either.

ANY info would be greatly appreciated (I'm farking frustrated!)

Thanks in advance )


----------

